
The ARPANET Dialogues - bkudria
http://www.arpanetdialogues.net
======
bkudria
From the about page:

In the period between 1975 and 1979, the Agency convened a rare series of
conversations between an eccentric cast of characters representing a wide
range of perspectives within the contemporary social, political, and cultural
milieu. The ARPANET Dialogues is a serial document which archives these
conversations. Even more unusual perhaps was the specific circumstances of the
conversation: taking advantage of recent developments in telecommunications
technology, the conversation was conducted via an instant messaging
application networked by computers plugged into ARPANET, the United States
Department of Defense’s experimental computer network. All participants in the
conversation were given special access to terminals connected to ARPANET, many
of them located in US military installations or DOD-sponsored research
institutions around the world. Excerpts from each session will be published as
they become available.

